# Family Traditions treestands?



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

I need a new ladder stand fairly quick and I was looking at these stands. I was surprised at the fact that the ladder stand that I was looking at had a seat height at 12ft 3in off the ground. Model LD14. They are more expensive and I wouldn't be able to buy the 41in ladder ext this year. I could go the Bass Pro and buy one for less that will get me up to 18ft, which is fine for me. They look very well built and comfortable. Anyone have experiences with them and is the LD14 high enough for bow hunting? I should have decent cover to hunt from but it just seems low....

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I've got six of them and prefer them over any other stand. They are comfortable, roomy, and easy to put up. I have purchased both the single and the double stands, both with the extension for additional height. They are more money but quality is second to none. There is not the slightest rust on any of my stands, and I can't say that for any others I've owned. Plus there made right here in michigan. 

They're worth the money. Don't think twice, just get one, you'll be happy.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

They are a definitely a well built stand. They are sturdy and don't need a jack leg against the tree. The seats are comfortable and the platform on the ld 14 is very roomy. I hunt out of four of them.
Unfortunately you are right about the height, but with the one extension it gets you up there to about 16 feet.
[/COLOR] 
Jim's Amish Structures in Saint Johns is currently selling what they have left for 40% off. They owned the business before the people in Charlotte. They are out of extensions though and will probably sell out of LD14s later this year. They only have four single tripods left.

Here's the website if you are interested. http://jimsamishstructuresandgazebos.com/treestand.aspx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info but that is a little far to drive for me. I sat in one or their seats today at woods and water weekend and they are comfortable. I am just concerned about sitting that low.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok, so I called and their price is unbeatable for sure. I may make the drive out. So what about that height, is it worth it to hunt that low? The stand seat height is at 12'3" and with the extension that would get you to 15'8", is that to low?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Northerner said:


> Ok, so I called and their price is unbeatable for sure. I may make the drive out. So what about that height, is it worth it to hunt that low? The stand seat height is at 12'3" and with the extension that would get you to 15'8", is that to low?


Almost every stand we hunt out of is a ladder stand in the 15-16 foot range. Absolutely no problem hunting from that height if you're astute at choosing the right tree(s).

We have several Family Tradition stands. Highly recommend.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

yeah, I should be able to brush in nicely, that is key. They are definitley comfortable....decisions...decisions...decisions..  Thanks guys!


----------



## Plant175 (Jul 8, 2009)

Man I love my stand I wish we could get those stands in Wisconsin for those prices. I would probably buy 3 more.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I have the LD14 with (1) extention and it's very roomy and comfortable.
I put my Dad in it on the opener last year and he was amazed a the comfort, this a guy with 2 artificial knees and 71 years old.
Personally, I wouldn't want to hunt that stand with a bow any lower, preferably higher, but with a gun it would do just fine.
Excellent product and the FT hang on that I own is my favorite of all my "big" hang ons.

Big T


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

I kill plenty of deer at 14-17 ft


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

My bowhunting chair is about 18 inches off the ground. 

You'll be just fine at 15 feet. In fact, guys often automatically put their stands too high because they think that's what you're supposed to do. Background cover and surrounding cover should dictate treestand height and location.
A very well covered 12-14' high stand is far better than a 20' high stand with sparse cover.

Your shot angle is much better being lower too.

Family Traditions makes a first class stand. Michigan made too.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

12 feet high is fine. My favorite ladder stand is a 12 footer and I had many deer walk right under me. Killed a lot of deer out of it.


----------



## Bigdaddylongstroke (Jun 15, 2018)

Anyone know where I can buy a Family Traditions stand? I can't seem to find them in stock online.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Bigdaddylongstroke said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a Family Traditions stand? I can't seem to find them in stock online.


I’ve been to FT’s warehouse before and I believe it is located in Charlotte just southwest of Lansing. You could probably buy stands right there. Jack is the CEO of Family Traditions and is a regular as the Treestandguy right here on these forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

I have 4 of them - all with the 4' extensions. Sometimes I wish I had another 4' extension but as mentioned above, if you brush them in well you are well concealed.

They are so sturdy and comfortable it is easy to fall asleep in them.
























This deer didn't pay any attention to the stand at all...










Yes, they are expensive, but you usually get what you pay for. The quality is first class.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bigdaddylongstroke said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a Family Traditions stand? I can't seem to find them in stock online.


They attend some of the outdoor shows. Maybe this weekend in Grand Rapids??? Maybe next month in Novi??? If you attend you would be able to look at several set up on the floor in their display area.
The most expensive and the best made stands that I have seen. If you are willing to pay the extra money for the best.......then they are what you are looking for.

L & O


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Call the shop in Charlotte. If they don’t have a dealer close by they’ll let you come there to buy.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

And they are in GR this weekend. I was there this morning.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Worth the money. I have 8. Tanks! Buying two more this year! I use the lock ons. With that low profile on the hang on ladders they really blend in to the woods. But most important. Sturdy, solid. They just don't budge once up!! 

Country Smokehouse in Almont is a dealer. Not sure where you are as i can't tell from your profile. I also don't know what is going on at the Country smokehouse since the fire? I think i heard somewhere they were close to being open again. I would call in advance.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

ckosal said:


> Worth the money. I have 8. Tanks! Buying two more this year! *I use the lock ons. With that low profile on the hang on ladders they really blend in to the woods. But most important. Sturdy, solid. They just don't budge once up!! *


I recently bought one set of the ladder sticks to use with lock-ons. Haven't tried them out yet but I am confident they are going to be absolutely the sturdiest ladder I've ever used. I first saw them on one of Jeff Sturgis' videos.

Once again....not cheap but you get what you pay for. Not something you would want to carry around for "hang and hunts", but setting up a stand for the season on private property I don't think you can go wrong.

5 - 4' sections gets you up 20', and of course, they come with 5 high quality straps.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Didn't realize this thread was started in 2011 until I realized it had over 10,000 views. Still going strong and not surprising. If these things will hold Travis "T-Bone" Turner...they will hold anybody!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Wild Thing said:


> I recently bought one set of the ladder sticks to use with lock-ons. Haven't tried them out yet but I am confident they are going to be absolutely the sturdiest ladder I've ever used. I first saw them on one of Jeff Sturgis' videos.
> 
> Once again....not cheap but you get what you pay for. Not something you would want to carry around for "hang and hunts", but setting up a stand for the season on private property I don't think you can go wrong.
> 
> ...


I saw those for the first time on Saturday in GR at the expo. They are a nice set of climbing sticks!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

An outfitter I hunted with in Saskatchewan made his own ladders which were very similar to the Family Traditions ladder. They were rock solid.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

I resemble that remark...


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

First day back to the real world, just got done doing battle with my liver for a week in Key West... the bartenders were the only winners.

You fine gents are very kind, as always I appreciate your support of my little company!



Bigdaddylongstroke said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a Family Traditions stand? I can't seem to find them in stock online.


Where do you live Bigdaddy?


----------



## Bigdaddylongstroke (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey if this is Jack I got your emails today about the show and quote. See you at the show!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wild Thing said:


> I recently bought one set of the ladder sticks to use with lock-ons. Haven't tried them out yet but I am confident they are going to be absolutely the sturdiest ladder I've ever used. I first saw them on one of Jeff Sturgis' videos.
> 
> Once again....not cheap but you get what you pay for. Not something you would want to carry around for "hang and hunts", but setting up a stand for the season on private property I don't think you can go wrong.
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing those ladders too. One thing equipment wise that I have always been frustrated with is noisy climbing sticks for the application you mentioned...stands that will be up the whole season. I am not yet a fan of ladder stands because most my setups usually require climbing up and down the opposite side (or almost so) of the tree from my stand. What type of fastener holds the sections together?


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Jack... what are the options while Country Smokehouse is closed? Any other dealers in SE Michigan? Need to HOS and two HOLs...


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> I've been eyeing those ladders too. One thing equipment wise that I have always been frustrated with is noisy climbing sticks for the application you mentioned...stands that will be up the whole season. I am not yet a fan of ladder stands because most my setups usually require climbing up and down the opposite side (or almost so) of the tree from my stand. *What type of fastener holds the sections together*?


It is just a female end on the bottom end which slides over the male end at the tops of the sections. If you look at the second photo I posted you can see that it is a 4 or 5 inch overlap - they aren't going anywhere. If it makes you feel safer you could always use additional straps to tug them together vertically but it really isn't necessary IMO. It is the same type of "stack together" strategy of most all ladder stands and climbing sticks. I use a 2X6 board on the ground level to prevent them from sinking into the ground at the bottom of the tree.

If you look closely at the bottom of this ladder stand you will see the board. I use a 1" or 1 1'4" spade bit to sink a hole half way down into the board so the legs don't slide off of it.

Personally, I feel much better about my better half climbing trees when they have good quality ladders and/or climbing sticks. None of us are getting any younger and I have to admit that I feel much safer as well.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Yes the male/female with the ratchets are not going anywhere on the Family Traditions. In fact... they stay pretty tight when horizontal or even inverted. I generally need to pry them apart. I put mine up in two sections at a time. When ratcheted to the tree they don't budge and frankly if one fell out (which it WILL NOT) i am comfortable i could hang or climb on a single section. the profile is low/close to tree. 

I have posted this before, but i stand by this. I have purchased mine over a number of years from 6-7 years old to two years ago. When i bring them in at the end of the year... it is impossible to say which is older when laid side by side. The powder coating is great. I occasionally get a squeak. Little lubricant (scent free) and it is fine. And all of my seats still stand up when i stand up (if i want them too). No need for bungees... hooks, etc. Just tighten a nut every few years and they run like new. 

I also stumbled on a new trick... i got a 2 in 1 lanyard to keep me attached to tree while hanging the ladder rungs versus just a lineman's belt. BEST decision i ever made. Works so much better than those crappy lineman belts that come with the safety vests. 

If anyone wants to beef on them it is just the profile is so tight to the tree there isn't room for two boots on one rung. So, when hanging the stand versus the ladder you need to straddle. But.... a real good trade off if you are a guy who doesn't like your ladder protruding out a bunch. There is no debate with the hang on series (stands and ladders) you better put a reflector on it... you won't see the ladder in the dark or early light.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

thetreestandguy said:


> *First day back to the real world, just got done doing battle with my liver for a week in Key West... the bartenders were the only winners.*
> 
> You fine gents are very kind,* as always I appreciate your support of my little company!*


Welcome back Jack. I sure hope you stopped in at Sloppy Joes....and Margaritaville and said Hey to my good friend Jimmy Buffet?? Hoping your liver heals up soon....

Support your little company?? Frankly, one of the key reasons I keep buying these stands from Jack is so he and his wife can go down to Key West every winter to escape the winter doldrums of Michigan.


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

ckosal said:


> Jack... what are the options while Country Smokehouse is closed? Any other dealers in SE Michigan? Need to HOS and two HOLs...


Oddly enough we were the only product they could sell once they got an office up and running a few weeks after the fire Chuck. My stands were in a trailer and undamaged. The owners are some of my best friends so I made sure to run over there all the time to keep them stocked and having a bit of revenue coming in during tough times. You can imagine I haven't re-stocked them in a while (late fall) since it's out of season, not sure what they have right now. 

*Just an FYI...* We had a record year for hang-on's this year, ran out in December. Still have the hang-on ladders but no stands. We're getting close to being done with a production run on them but still need to powder coat, assemble and box them. It'll be some weeks before they are available again, got my fingers crossed by the end of February.


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

Bigdaddylongstroke said:


> Hey if this is Jack I got your emails today about the show and quote. See you at the show!


Excellent, make sure to grab my attention and introduce yourself!


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

Dish7 said:


> I've been eyeing those ladders too. One thing equipment wise that I have always been frustrated with is noisy climbing sticks for the application you mentioned...stands that will be up the whole season. I am not yet a fan of ladder stands because most my setups usually require climbing up and down the opposite side (or almost so) of the tree from my stand. What type of fastener holds the sections together?


Are you asking about the hang-on ladders or ladderstands?


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

Wild Thing said:


> Welcome back Jack. I sure hope you stopped in at Sloppy Joes....and Margaritaville and said Hey to my good friend Jimmy Buffet?? Hoping your liver heals up soon....
> 
> Support your little company?? Frankly, one of the key reasons I keep buying these stands from Jack is so he and his wife can go down to Key West every winter to escape the winter doldrums of Michigan.


Of course I did Frank, and thanks for helping to bankroll our trip! In fact our last act of abuse before heading to the airport was having a cheeseburger and margaritas in paradise. It's funny, some years you hear from waitstaff that "Jimmy might be coming this week", surely an age-old ploy to get you to keep coming back. As veterans we don't fall for it. [email protected]#%^ if he didn't show up and play a few tunes last week!! Obviously we weren't in attendance 

I've got a couple of great customers down there, one is a legendary salt water captain. Weather was really bad on the only day he had an opening so I didn't go but he just texted saying he's sending two coolers of fish overnight, YUM!! My last time out, his best tuna catch that year, we were tossing back smaller ones.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

thetreestandguy said:


> Are you asking about the hang-on ladders or ladderstands?


Ladders...


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

A 'swedge' is where you compress a piece of pipe so you can stick it inside another piece. We have a 3" long swedge on each ladder that goes inside the ladder above it. It's a very stable connection and when combined with our 3,300# breaking strength ratchets on each ladder section you simply cannot get them to budge. There's also no real way it can squeek due to the strength of the ratchets and that there's no pin connecting each section.








We changed the die slightly after buying the company so that it's not a terribly tight connection (the swedge), has a little slop. I wanted that change so that you have some ability to move each section on the tree, doesn't have to be a telephone-pole straight tree. Not wanting to embellish here, you can't put them on something with extreme angles, but we think it's more flexible than the previous design we purchased 14 years ago.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

thetreestandguy said:


> *There's also no real way it can squeek due to the strength of the ratchets and that there's no pin connecting each section.*


This answers my question. Not really concerned that they would come apart as much the noise factor like those ridiculous pins make in many brands. Always have to replace the pins with a nut and bolt just to help reduce noise. Thanks.


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

Great, was worried I didn't explain it well enough Dish!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Dish7 said:


> ........
> Always have to replace the pins with a nut and bolt just to help reduce noise. Thanks.


Or you use a bolt & nut to start with. 

L & O


----------

